# RAM Mac IIfx



## gpbonneau (22 Mars 2021)

Le Mac IIfx utilise des barrettes mémoire très spécifiques, à 64 broches, utilisés dans aucun autre Mac (seule l'imprimante LaserWriter IIfx utilisait les mêmes barrettes). À l'époque les autres modèles utilisaient des barrettes 30 broches.

C'était aussi des barrettes mémoires 8-bit mais contrairement aux barrettes 30 broches, elles peuvent être lues et écrites en même temps dans le but d'améliorer les performances (le IIfx était la Rolls des Mac à l'époque et avait plein d'autres améliorations pour booster les performances).

Déjà à l'époque ces barrettes étaient cher et limité à 1Mo ou 4Mo officiellement par Apple. Aujourd'hui c'est impossible à trouver...
Mais comme pour le SE/30, le MacIIfx supporte des barrettes de 16Mo pour un maximum de 128Mo avec 8 barrettes, et plusieurs personnes se sont remis à en faire ;-)
Sur 68kmla, hyperneogeo a décidé d'en faire en grande quantité pour les proposer à tous les possesseurs de IIfx (il les vend aussi sur eBay).

J'ai décidé d'en équipé un de mes MacIIfx.

Les PCB de celles que j'ai reçu sont blanc (design Doug Brown, à l'origine aussi des ROM-inator II) avec 8 puces DRAM FPM 16Mbx1Bit neuves (il montre le rouleau de quelques milliers de puces qu'il a acheté ;-)






Très bien réalisées, elles sont légèrement plus haute (j'ai laissé un jeux de 4Mo derrière pour voir la différence) mais ça ne gène en rien. Elle rentre facilement dans les slots. Vraiment du beau travail  :





Dans cette config, le Mac IIfx affiche bien les 80Mo de RAM  





Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il lui en reste encore mais pas pour longtemps à mon avis, il en a déjà assemblé quelques centaines et c'est déjà la deuxième série qu'il propose.


----------



## woz86 (22 Mars 2021)

C’est intéressant, mais hélas je n’ai pas (encore) un Macintosh II FX dans ma collection :-(


----------



## Franz59 (23 Mars 2021)

Hélas moi non plus bien que j'ai longtemps bavé sur cette machine de presque 70 000 F de l'époque (± 15 SMICS !...)


----------



## woz86 (23 Mars 2021)

Franz59 a dit:


> Hélas moi non plus bien que j'ai longtemps bavé sur cette machine de presque 70 000 F de l'époque (± 15 SMICS !...)


_Et il n’est pas facile dans trouver sur eBay ou le bon coin ou alors à des prix..._


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Mars 2021)

Franz59 a dit:


> Hélas moi non plus bien que j'ai longtemps bavé sur cette machine de presque 70 000 F de l'époque (± 15 SMICS !...)


J'ai acheté mon premier Mac II 40 000 Fr en 87, gros investissement à l'époque !! 

C'était tellement cher à une époque où l'informatique évoluait à vitesse grand V (le Mac IIfx de 90 était 4 ou 5 fois plus rapide que le Mac II de 87 ! ça ferait rêver aujourd'hui ;-), qu'Apple proposait des mises à jour de carte mère.

Je l'ai fait en 90 (échange carte mère + lecteur + RAM) pour le passer en IIfx, et avec un HD plus gros et un écran plus grand, pour une somme pas très éloigné de l'achat du Mac II !!
Fallait être sacrement fan, ou savoir comment pour rentabiliser l'investissement ;-))

Le plus drôle, c'est que je l'ai gardé et que je l'ai remis d'origine il n'y a pas longtemps avec une carte mère de Mac II trouvé sur la baie ;-)
La carte mère IIfx a pris place dans un vrai Mac IIfx récupéré à l'époque avec une CM HS (pile coulée)
Et ça m'a couté beaucoup beaucoup moins cher ;-))


----------



## woz86 (23 Mars 2021)

J’aimerais bien ajouter dans ma collection un Macintosh II ou Macintosh FX, après il y a aussi les CI et CX qui ont un design proche du Quadra 700.
Après celui qui m’attire le moins, c’est le SI.


----------



## Franz59 (23 Mars 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Après celui qui m’attire le moins, c’est le SI.


Classic/LC/SI, sortis en 1990 (me semble t'il) étaient un peu les Mac "low cost" de l'époque, bien avant les pseudo-clones "Performa".
Le SI pointait quand même à plus de 20 000 FF à l'époque... pas si rapide que ça et peu évolutif
Je m'étais rabattu sur un LC un peu boosté avec une carte de 68030 + copro sur le PDS... 
Une de mes meilleurs machines !


----------



## Fi91 (23 Mars 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’aimerais bien ajouter dans ma collection un Macintosh II ou Macintosh FX, après il y a aussi les CI et CX qui ont un design proche du Quadra 700.
> Après celui qui m’attire le moins, c’est le SI.


Je vois que je ne suis pas seul à aimé le design du CI, CX quadra 700  

j’ai tout fait pour avoir les 3


----------



## woz86 (23 Mars 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> Je vois que je ne suis pas seul à aimé le design du CI, CX quadra 700
> 
> j’ai tout fait pour avoir les 3


Des Macintosh II CI, il y en a des fois sur lbc, mais comme le marque @gpbonneau sur son site, le problème c’est la carte mère avec la fuite des condensateurs et en trouver un propre c’est possible mais l’intérieur peut réserver des surprises.


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Mars 2021)

Le Quadra 700 c'est increvable, j'en ai récupéré plusieurs à l'époque, des cartes mères aussi, tous fonctionnent comme au premier jour 

Le IIcx/ci c'est une autre paire de manche, j'en avais conservé aussi, le IIcx a fait un tabac dans ma boite à l'époque, j'ai eu un mal fou à en remettre en route quelques uns (merci bibilit, Christian aussi), mais il y eu de la casse, tous n'ont pas survécu.

La faute aux condensateurs électrolytiques (les petits rond en aluminium) qui finissent tous par fuir en bouffant les pistes de la CM (des machines qui ont plus de 30 ans tout de même). C'est pareil sur les IIvx/vi.

Sur le Q700 il n'y en a pas (idem pour les Q650/800), faut juste faire attention à la pile.


----------

